# Handgun hunting regulations



## boehr

Halffasthog said:


> Handguns, not shining. Get back on topic.
> 
> Ya like apples? How 'bout them apples?



Just for you since you can't see or understand the comparison as examples.
Deer hunter (who is a test engineer) without CPL out shinning for deer during legal times. Camping in a tent on state land but concerned someone might steal his *handgun* that he hunts with if he just left it at the camp site so he left all the ammo at the camp site and put the *handgun* in the trunk of the car figuring it would be OK since the handgun can't shoot or kill anything without bullets. Gets stopped shinning while in possession of a *handgun*, is he in trouble? You bettcha. Law says possession of a firearm including handgun capable of shooting a projectile, nothing about the requirement of having that projectile with you.

Now you can eat that apple.

Not having a magazine doesn't make a handgun a single shot handgun. A single shot handgun doesn't have a magazine or no place to put one.


----------



## JWICKLUND

Why is it that one person has to ruin it for everyone. Boehr's example was to try to help those that were confused, get a better understanding. This question has been answered.


----------

